# 2 girls, Vancouver, WA, USA



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Country: USA
State/Region: Washington
City/Town: Vancouver
Number of rats: 2
Gender: Female
Age(s): less than 3 months
Name(s): Camille and Ellen
Colours: Gorgeous. One cinnamon berk/self, maybe dumbo, One gray split capped/blazed dumbo. 
Neutered: doubt it
Reason for rehoming: I found them on Craigslist, the girl said she doesn't have enough time for them.
Temperament: She says sweet, but one's a little shy. They were both handled from day one, she says. 
Medical problems: None known
Will the group be split: No
Transport available: Contact her, I'm not sure.
Other: I don't normally "spam" with Craigslist finds, but these girls are so cute and still so young, I thought someone might be interested. They come with an aquarium and a topper, so you might want to get them something new; but you could sell the aquarium to a fish person if you wanted, or get mice! :lol: 
URL of Pictures: http://portland.craigslist.org/clk/pet/555942211.html
URL of Videos:
Preferred donation: wasn't specific, but "negotiable to the right home."


----------

